# Trailer with a Durango



## Hartleyslh (May 31, 2012)

I am new to trailering. I have 2004 Durango limited and have a 1999 Hawk 2 horse rear load w/dressing room that I have to use from our farm. I would greatly appreciate any input.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that you will be just fine ... i have a 2001 Chevy Tahoe and i haul a 3,000 pound 3 horse slant load with a dressing room with 3 horses (one of them is a large warmblood) and have no issues.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

With a class 3 hitch your Durango should pull the Hawk okay with one horse. Two full size horses might be stretching things just a bit depending on your engine size & torque but I've seen people towing two horses with Explorers and other SUVs.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Before we got a truck we towed our 2 horse striaghtload trailer with both horses with my Nitro. It did just fine. Look up the towing capacity and try to stay under it. You may struggle on some steeper hills and I would drive slower, but we never had a problem.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

It is about stability and braking, not just if it can pull ok.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Look up your GCVW, SUV's have a nasty habit of being near or at max rating already. All that extra steel and glass eats into what you vehicle can tow. 

Do be careful with that vintage of Durango. Guy I used to work with owned one and decided to buy a camp trailer. Trailer was around 3500 pounds empty and he fried his rear end on the very first trip.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

read the owners manual. Or look it up online. That will give you an idea of what you can safely tow. Then you need to know the weight of your trailer, add 1000lbs per horse. You still need to install a brake controller.


----------

